# Potential High Cost of Sharing Points and a Workaround



## ruck (Apr 22, 2015)

I did a search and found a thread from 2010, but I just want to make sure that I'm understanding this correctly.

Background: I want to gift my brother 20k points for a two zone roommette award.

What I've found: This will cost me 200$ as Amtrak charges 10$ per 1k points transferred.

Workaround: I book the ticket for him. Same effect, but 0$ in fees instead of 200$

This all seems rather silly to me, so I figured I'd check to make sure I've understood correctly, and not missed something.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2015)

Nope, you've got it perfectly right. You can book tickets for anyone, and you don't need to travel.


----------



## ruck (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you. Seems like a goofy policy, but at least there's the workaround.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2015)

Points transfers are intended to facilitate "topping up" an account that's a few points short, not for booking travel for other people.


----------



## BCL (Apr 22, 2015)

You've come to all the correct conclusions. Point transfers become almost punitive and don't really help all that much unless it's just putting the recipient over the hump for award travel. I personally think of each point being worth a penny, since a $100 gift card costs 10,000 points.

I'm guessing that they want to reward single members collecting lots of points, rather than several members possibly pooling their points.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2015)

You can book an award for anyone - be it your wife, brother, sister-in-law, uncle, friend or hunting buddy. You can't sell them the award or points however. If they want to pay you for it, that's up to them.


----------



## ruck (Apr 23, 2015)

Well I called in and it was easy-peasy, just gave the agent his information and they used my points. Thanks all for your answers.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 23, 2015)

That's what we're here for! :hi:


----------



## rrdude (Apr 23, 2015)

Speak for yourself, I'm here to disseminate faulty information, flame other members, and generally be a controversial idiot.

Win. Win. Win. On all counts.


----------



## BCL (Apr 23, 2015)

rrdude said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm here to disseminate faulty information, flame other members, and generally be a controversial idiot.
> 
> Win. Win. Win. On all counts.


Seriously, this is a far friendlier forum than other boards I've visited. You can go off the rails and not get (metaphorically) yelled at here.

BTW, did you get to use the ClubAcela coupons?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 23, 2015)

BCL said:


> You can go off the rails and not get (metaphorically) yelled at here.


SHUT UP, YOU'RE WRONG.

NOW GET BACK ON THE RAILS.



Jerry, you're doing a heck of a job, keep up the great work.


----------

